# Old lime quarry, South Wales



## morrti (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

This is an old lime quarry near Bridgend in South Wales.
Have been here a few times over the years, these were from a visit last week.
Hope these or ok for the site/group?

Thanx,
Tim



DSC00271-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00769-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00283-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00823-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00287-Edit-2 by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00824-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00295-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for trying! But if you follow the instructions step by step it will work fine.


----------



## morrti (Jan 31, 2016)

That doesn't seem to have worked?
Will investigate.


----------



## krela (Jan 31, 2016)

morrti said:


> That doesn't seem to have worked?
> Will investigate.



There you go, great photos too! I love the first two. 

Thanks and welcome.


----------



## morrti (Jan 31, 2016)

Ta, yes got there in the end. Thanx, Tim


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2016)

Nicely Done Tim, I liked the roller, Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2016)

Been to this place a few times over the years, nice to see it's natural decay still and nothing too bad! Airsofters use it every now and then (well used to anyway).

Very nice photographs, did the place well! Thanks for posting them up


----------



## HughieD (Jan 31, 2016)

Good set there sir.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 31, 2016)

These are very nice photos, 
Good work


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 31, 2016)

Excellent photos (want to see more). I like your first two opening shots. Hope to see more of this ilk in your next post.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2016)

What a smasher,thanks for sharing.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 1, 2016)

Some great shots there.


----------



## ww2sam (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome photos!! Nice! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 2, 2016)

Driven past this place many times. Didn't realise there was so much to see. Thanks


----------



## morrti (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments. working on a few more images from other sites/visits will post when time allows.


----------

